# Angel Croft Hotel, Lichfield August '14



## mookster (Aug 31, 2014)

Not a bad wee explore this, from the few photos I saw posted on Facebook a week or so back it looked alright but it turned out a lot better than expected. A nice lot of natural decay as owing to it's very public location it's avoided most of the chav damage since it closed some time in 2004. It made a more than acceptable backup after having to admit defeat at the hands of a huge overgrown jungle of brambles and stinging nettles at the Typhoo factory earlier in the day.

The actual hotel rooms, around 16 of them are stripped pretty bare, indeed the only piece of furniture left in the upstairs rooms is a single wardrobe on the top floor. But the staircase, upstairs landings and lounge area are real beauties.








































































Thanks for looking, more here https://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157646660643109/ ​


----------



## tumble112 (Aug 31, 2014)

Liking the peely paint and the carpets.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 31, 2014)

What a beautiful building.lovely photos


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 31, 2014)

Nice to see something not knocked around and you,ve got some great photos.


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 31, 2014)

I really like this
good find and excellent photos


----------



## brickworx (Aug 31, 2014)

Thats lovely.Nice work. I love the sofas that look plush and new next to the gutted fireplace.


----------



## sj9966 (Sep 1, 2014)

Good stuff here mate, Very nice!


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Sep 1, 2014)

Liking this place, thanks for uploading!


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 1, 2014)

Nice bit of peelage! 
Beautiful photos as usual, thanks for sharing


----------



## Ace5150 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brilliant, just brilliant!


----------



## mookster (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks guys, it is a nice little spot for a couple of hours!


----------



## LittleOz (Sep 2, 2014)

Liking the look of that, thanks for sharing


----------



## chazman (Sep 2, 2014)

i like old hotels nightclubs and pubs. thanks for sharing and great shots


----------

